# Uncertified Employees Doing Maintenance on the Rigs



## iowaemt (Feb 25, 2011)

We have a guy on our service that does brakes and tires on the side out of his garage. He is not certified but he has been "volunteered" to do maintenance on our rigs. Is it legit for him to be doing this?


----------



## Simusid (Feb 25, 2011)

iowaemt said:


> We have a guy on our service that does brakes and tires on the side out of his garage. He is not certified but he has been "volunteered" to do maintenance on our rigs. Is it legit for him to be doing this?



Our state inspectors will definitely do a mechanical inspection of our trucks but I don't think they have ever asks who repairs them.  I'd have to have a LOT of faith in someones ability before I let them touch one of our trucks.


----------



## exodus (Feb 25, 2011)

iowaemt said:


> We have a guy on our service that does brakes and tires on the side out of his garage. He is not certified but he has been "volunteered" to do maintenance on our rigs. Is it legit for him to be doing this?



There is no license to do repair on vehicles. Only to do it for money. And he's volunteering. So, yeah he can do it.

Also, monkeys can change brakes and tires...


----------



## JPINFV (Feb 25, 2011)

exodus said:


> Also, monkeys can change brakes and tires...



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCUBxgdKZ_Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## iowaemt (Feb 25, 2011)

*What if....*

Would it still be volunteering if he is on the clock for our service while he is doing the repairs?


----------



## socalmedic (Feb 25, 2011)

nope, no license needed if he is an employee of the vehicle owner.


----------



## AndyK (Feb 26, 2011)

Well seeing as the vehicle was probably built by the lowest bidder......


----------



## medicdan (Feb 26, 2011)

NOT a good history for this. Ask boston fire, engine 26 (?), january 2009, on huntington ave. 
The brake failure which killed one firerighter resulted from jakes in the house doing homemade brake jobs on the air brake. 

When your ambulance brakes fail, investigators will look at maintenance records...


----------



## exodus (Feb 26, 2011)

iowaemt said:


> Would it still be volunteering if he is on the clock for our service while he is doing the repairs?



Not volunteering, but he still does not need any special licensing as long as the company has seen his skills are adequate. At our IFT, before we had a big garage to work on rigs, the mechanics would work in the parking lot...


----------



## bahnrokt (Feb 27, 2011)

The only license he could need is from the Ambulance mfg if their warranty states that only X Ambulance Co factory techs can repair the ambulance.


----------



## firecoins (Feb 27, 2011)

The person who does our brakes in not an EMT or Medic.  Go figure.


----------



## Bon-Tech (Feb 27, 2011)

There are a ton of guys who do work on the side that are quite good, and a lot of ASE certified techs who I wouldn't let touch my car with a 1' extension bar. I think the real question is who would be  liable in the event of malfunction?


----------

